# Victor or Taste of the Wild?



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with either of these food brands? I've heard good things about both. Please help.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Victor is a far superior kibble IMO


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Victor. I am very happy with its performance, and think the ingredients and manufacturing company are superior to TOTW.


----------



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

How long have yall been feeding your dogs victor. Any issues ever


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have been feeding Victor for about a year and had very good results - will be doing my annual blood panels in about a month but it is the only food that has actually put weight on my current dog and left him with firm stools. TOTW worked well for a former dog but I never fed it to my current dog.

Diamond's dismissive behavior when I reported bad food before the last recall was the last straw for me. Ultimately, my lot of food was finally recalled. Diamond has a rough past with old manufacturing facilities, GMP issues, etc. While Victor (mid america) has a state of the art modern facility.


----------



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

I have heard nothing but good things from friends about the victor/mid america food. My friend who has old english bulldogs uses it and had nothing but good things to say. I have done a little research and found that their plant is in Texas where I am from and that has pushed me a little more to going with victor.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

My pup transitioned well to Victor kibble from Royal Canin. I tried to transition her to Fromm LBP a few months ago and that didn't work out. Her stools are better than ever on Victor Lamb and the insides of her ears are white now instead of pink.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have fed both. Victor is better


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Been feeding Victor for almost 5 years. I love it, no problems whatsoever. However to my knowledge they do not have any formulas suitable for a large breed puppy. I would feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy or similar for the first 9 months or so.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Emoore said:


> Been feeding Victor for almost 5 years. I love it, no problems whatsoever. However to my knowledge they do not have any formulas suitable for a large breed puppy. I would feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy or similar for the first 9 months or so.


Why? I fed RC LBP for 8 months and if I were to do it again I'd feed an all life stages kibble hoping for a little slower growth.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Many of the LBP formulas such as Fromm are targeted for slower growth with lower amounts of protein and, more importantly, calcium and phosphorus. I agree with a good LBP food until grown.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ausdland said:


> Why? I fed RC LBP for 8 months and if I were to do it again I'd feed an all life stages kibble hoping for a little slower growth.


Because Victor doesn't publish their maximum calcium and phosphorus levels and thus can't guarantee they're low enough for a large breed pup. Not all ALS foods are low enough in cal/phos.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Emoore said:


> Because Victor doesn't publish their maximum calcium and phosphorus levels and thus can't guarantee they're low enough for a large breed pup. Not all ALS foods are low enough in cal/phos.


How's cal 1.2 phos .9 for a 9 month old? I had to call them for that and forgot to ask about ash %


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

jocoyn said:


> Many of the LBP formulas such as Fromm are targeted for slower growth with lower amounts of protein and, more importantly, calcium and phosphorus. I agree with a good LBP food until grown.


Both Fromm and RC LBP are higher in protein than their LB adult foods.


----------



## KATO's Dad (Apr 4, 2016)

My pup gained 7lbs in 4 weeks since his last set of vaccinations he was on victor but I was going to cahnge him over to FROMM LBP formula but idk I think I want to stay with Victor


----------

